# Worst Ski Area Drives for Impatient People



## Zand (Nov 28, 2019)

I thought of this while driving to and from Stratton yesterday. We all know anywhere within 30 miles of Brattleboro is hippie haven, and Route 30 must have the most hippies in 40 year old Subarus going 20 mph under the speed limit per capita. Stratton is slightly closer to the highway than Killington, but it just feels like forever between the slow drivers, lack of passing zones (which aren't necessary in VT with the double yellow laws but Route 30 is too curvy to even try in most spots), and the fact that there's like 7 small villages on the way through. At least on 103/100, most people maintain speed and you only have to slow down for Chester, Ludlow, and Plymouth so that hour from the highway doesn't feel so bad.

I feel bad for people that approach Killington from the east, as the only thing worse than Route 30 is Route 4. Otherwise, I can't really think of any other areas in VT that are that bad. Rt 9 to Mt Snow is nice, lots of truck lanes and no towns to slow down for other than Wilmington which is actually a real town unlike Harmonyville, West Townshend and whatever else is plopped down on Rt 30. Sugarbush only has Moretown, Stowe only has... Stowe, and Burke only has Lyndonville. The drive to Jay from 91 is fun and rarely has traffic. Getting to Smuggs sucks but I discovered that going around the backside of Mansfield via Richmond is easier than going through Morrisville. 

Elsewhere in New England, obviously Cannon is by far the easiest from the highway. Loon is pretty close too. Waterville isn't far from 93 but 49 is the second biggest speed trap after Route 4 in Bridgewater/Woodstock. Never tried driving to Wildcat from the south but have heard horror stories about Route 16 on some weekends. Sunday River and Sugarloaf are a long haul from 95 but lots of passing zones going to both since Maine is a bit flatter. In NY, Gore and Whiteface seemed to take forever to get to but not much traffic to get stuck behind. Plattekill was also a long way but most of the ride was 55+.

Obviously, out west has even bigger challenges. While some places like Loveland and Copper are like Cannon, you have the A-Basins and Winter Parks that require getting over a 12,000+ foot pass. And that's after getting down that giant CF that is I-70 west of Denver. The canyon roads to the Cottonwood ski areas are friendly on dry weekdays, but can take hours on snowy days or weekends.


What are some of your favorite/least favorite drives to ski areas?


----------



## tumbler (Nov 28, 2019)

Friday afternoon traffic getting out of the Boston suburbs stuck in traffic.  I'll take the slow roads in VT over sitting on 128 or 495 or 93 or Rt 3.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2019)

The Friday afternoon Northbound and Sunday afternoon (or Holiday weekend Monday afternoons) Southbound on I-91 in the "Northampton curves" as I refer to them seem to regularly require a good dose of patience!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 28, 2019)

I93 from the Hooksett Tolls all the way through Concord has become painful especially Friday afternoon/evening and South on Sunday afternoon/evenings or last day of long weekends.  I know widening 93 to three lanes through Concord is on the NHDOT plan, but once 93 widening in Londonderry is done, I think the state is going to wish they got to Concord earlier.  We go this way to SR now living along the Merrimack now.  Miss my old route from our old house.  Sure, had to deal with 16 til I hit 113 but was a lot better than 93 in Concord in that area of 16.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes that stretch of 93 is horrible and is worse on summer fridays and last day of the weekend. southbound can be backed up to Tilton even up to exit 23


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2019)

Whiteface is far access road from the thurway
Being exhausted after party for few days did not help


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 28, 2019)

Killington is the drive with the highest likelihood of getting stuck behind slow drivers.

Smuggs is the mountain that's the biggest PITA to get to overall. Whiteface is up there too. Hmm, forgot about Sugarloaf and Saddleback..

Zand, I had no clue about that double yellow Vermont passing law until now. I will be taking advantage of that for sure!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 28, 2019)

The VT double-yellow rule...God's gift to skiers.  

Getting on 91N from 84E is the worst.  I have to clear that by 6:30am if I'm trying to get to VT midweek for a day trip or it turns to crap fast.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 28, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Zand, I had no clue about that double yellow Vermont passing law until now. I will be taking advantage of that for sure!



Yea.  Pretty much as long as there isn't a sign around that specifically says "No passing zone", then you're good to go if it looks safe to do so in VT.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2019)

ss20 said:


> The VT double-yellow rule...God's gift to skiers.



I lived in Vermont for 6 years & have been to Vermont 1000 times since then, am married to a Vermonter, and I did not know this.

I am going to shoot my wife.


----------



## jimk (Nov 28, 2019)

Friday traffic heading west out of the Wash DC area (the direction of all our local ski destinations) is terrible and only getting worse all the time.   Only a massive switch to telecommuting will save us!   Once you get about 60 miles out of town it's not bad.  Blue Knob ski area in southwestern PA has all the lodge facilities and parking at the 3000' summit.  The last few miles of driving up the mtn can be a bear in snowy conditions.

I've been spending a lot of wintertime in the SLC suburbs in recent years.  As you mention, the road up LCC is a real traffic nightmare now on snowy days, esp on weekend powder mornings.  They've always had to deal with avi closures and snowplows, but the increase in traffic makes it real dicey getting up there for people like me that commute to ski and aren't staying on a vacation up in the canyon.

I wonder how much the skier visits have increased at Alta/Bird in the last ten years?  A good snow year is almost as much a curse as a blessing because not only are there more tourists, but the locals ski much more often too.  Still, for the time being I'll deal with it.  I have family there and I enjoy the great skiing.


----------



## Zand (Nov 28, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Zand, I had no clue about that double yellow Vermont passing law until now. I will be taking advantage of that for sure!



Its about the only state it would work in. If MA had that law there'd be 4 thousand head on collisions every day.


----------



## Zand (Nov 28, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> I lived in Vermont for 6 years & have been to Vermont 1000 times since then, am married to a Vermonter, and I did not know this.
> 
> I am going to shoot my wife.



I first learned of it here over 10 years ago. But then when I went to college at LSC it was pretty common knowledge amongst everyone there. Mainly because NEK roads mostly have no one on them so you can do it more up there.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2019)

The drive from ct to stowe on a friday night sux for about 2 hours..as in getting out of ct..then it ok. Sometimes we leave early saturday but that messes up my 730 start.
Going from stowe to K is a slow boat.
As far as Alta/ Bird..that drive became a nightmare..so now we base out of PC and hit them on a weekday.
Jackson is a breeze..Grand Targhy on the other hand can be a suicide run if its snowing.


----------



## ironhippy (Nov 28, 2019)

I can't imagine the drives some of you guys do.

My local hill is about 25 - 45 minutes away (depending on the weather) from me.
There is no way I'd ski if I had to spend more than 3 hours a day driving.

Heck, based on some of your drives, the Chic Chocs are a day trip for me, they're only 6 hours away! 
Mount Saint Anne/Le Massif are about the same distance away as well.


----------



## Zand (Nov 28, 2019)

When I was in high school I regularly drove 3 hours one way to Killington and back...that was my day trip limit although I day tripped Sugarbush once (in the spring). I find myself getting rooms more often now which allows 2 days of skiing and makes the ride easier. Occasionally still day trip as far as Killington but usually not more than two hours one way.


----------



## machski (Nov 28, 2019)

Zand said:


> I first learned of it here over 10 years ago. But then when I went to college at LSC it was pretty common knowledge amongst everyone there. Mainly because NEK roads mostly have no one on them so you can do it more up there.


There is one catch with the double yellow pass in Vermont.  Legally, you can pass but at a speed that DOES NOT EXCEED the posted speed limit.  The original idea of the law was to pass slow moving farm equipment traveling the roads.  Figured I'd caution you all as you can get pulled over and ticketed if you pass in double yellow and are over the speed limit by any amount.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Nov 28, 2019)

machski said:


> There is one catch with the double yellow pass in Vermont.  Legally, you can pass but at a speed that DOES NOT EXCEED the posted speed limit.  The original idea of the law was to pass slow moving farm equipment traveling the roads.  Figured I'd caution you all as you can get pulled over and ticketed if you pass in double yellow and are over the speed limit by any amount.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Isnt it technically the same for any legal passing area in any state though?


----------



## cdskier (Nov 28, 2019)

Zand said:


> Isnt it technically the same for any legal passing area in any state though?



Yes.


----------



## urungus (Nov 29, 2019)

machski said:


> There is one catch with the double yellow pass in Vermont.  Legally, you can pass but at a speed that DOES NOT EXCEED the posted speed limit.  The original idea of the law was to pass slow moving farm equipment traveling the roads.  Figured I'd caution you all as you can get pulled over and ticketed if you pass in double yellow and are over the speed limit by any amount.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Hmm you seem to be implying that you allowed to exceed the speed limit if you pass someone when there is a broken yellow line ?  Surely you can get ticketed in any situation if you exceed the speed limit ?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2019)

urungus said:


> Hmm you seem to be implying that you allowed to exceed the speed limit if you pass someone when there is a broken yellow line ?  Surely you can get ticketed in any situation if you exceed the speed limit ?



That's correct, but a lot of Vermonters drive slow AF (I consider it a defining characteristic of the state) so you have plenty of legal opportunities to take advantage of this.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 29, 2019)

A slow state full of fast skiers


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 30, 2019)

The NY Thru way is a pain coming out of the NYC area, but once you get to Albany and have to pass thru Troy (Rt. 7) - man, that's a nightmare.  Friday nights are brutal with local traffic, shopping centers, only two lanes, slow trucks, countless skiers heading to S. VT.  Ugh.


----------



## machski (Nov 30, 2019)

Zand said:


> Isnt it technically the same for any legal passing area in any state though?


No, in a dashed yellow passing zone (IE, single lane and you are passing in the opposite direction lane) you are allowed some leeway to complete a pass quickly to minimize time in the opposite direction lane (in NH anyway).  I think I remember that and in fact have gone by police just after completing a pass and still slowing back to the posted limit and never been stopped (NH or any other state).  That said I only add 20 which is what I recall.  But my driver Ed was almost 30 years ago now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Nov 30, 2019)

machski said:


> No, in a dashed yellow passing zone (IE, single lane and you are passing in the opposite direction lane) you are allowed to be up to 20 MPH over the limit during the pass (in NH anyway).  The reason for that is that you are passing in the oncoming lane so you are allowed to be faster to minimize your time in that opposite lane.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



That is not true in VT.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Nov 30, 2019)

Everyone is talking about Vermont.  Have you ever been behind a logging truck going to Sugarloaf.  The Loaf is 3/4 back rounds and is by far the worst drive to a ski area.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2019)

Want the all time worst drive ever possible..trans canada hwy in a snowstorm..3 hours sandwiched between 2 loggong trucks going 60 mph...that one killed me..much drinking needed to come down from that...


----------



## skifree (Nov 30, 2019)

nhskier1969 said:


> Everyone is talking about Vermont.  Have you ever been behind a logging truck going to Sugarloaf.  The Loaf is 3/4 back rounds and is by far the worst drive to a ski area.



I prefer being behind the logging trucks . When they are hauling ass right at you is very intense.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 30, 2019)

tumbler said:


> Friday afternoon traffic getting out of the Boston suburbs stuck in traffic.  I'll take the slow roads in VT over sitting on 128 or 495 or 93 or Rt 3.



We learned a long time ago to have an early dinner at home and get on the road after 6:30 PM to avoid Rt 128 / Rte 3 traffic on Friday


----------



## bigbob (Jun 8, 2022)

bdfreetuna said:


> Killington is the drive with the highest likelihood of getting stuck behind slow drivers.
> 
> Smuggs is the mountain that's the biggest PITA to get to overall. Whiteface is up there too. Hmm, forgot about Sugarloaf and Saddleback..
> 
> Zand, I had no clue about that double yellow Vermont passing law until now. I will be taking advantage of that for sure!


Coming from the east on Rt 4 double line passing is pretty much banned. Signs are posted.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 8, 2022)

Between White River and Killington on RT4 can be awful.


----------



## machski (Jun 8, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Between White River and Killington on RT4 can be awful.


Not only that, that portion of RTE 4 has to be the only sretch of primary resort connection road that has actually DEGRADED in the last several decades instead of being improved upon.  I remember driving to K/Pico as a kid in High School in the early 90's.  4 had so much more designated passing zones, it was all 50 MPH where it's 45 now and the road was in much better pavement shape.  Kind of sad for the largest and still most popular resort in New England.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 8, 2022)

lower speed limits = more traffic fines for the town cops in that stretch.


----------



## Zand (Jun 8, 2022)

Had to use Route 4 a lot during my LSC years. Don't miss that ride. 103/100 to Killington usually aren't bad to me. Chester and Ludlow are the only towns that take more than 30 seconds to drive through. Also seems like way less people doing 20 mph under the speed limit between towns on those roads unlike the clientele that drive Rt 4 to Woodstock and Quechee.

I will add Saddleback to my list. I know it's really not much further off the highway than SR or Sugarloaf but Rt 4 f*cking blows and seems to go on forever compared to Rt 26 to SR or the Waterville route to Sugarloaf. There's something about Route Fours I guess.

Also not a fan of Rt 16 in NH from Portsmouth pretty much all the way to Glen. But I almost never go to the MWV anyway so I guess that's moot to me.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 8, 2022)

machski said:


> Not only that, that portion of RTE 4 has to be the only sretch of primary resort connection road that has actually DEGRADED in the last several decades instead of being improved upon.  I remember driving to K/Pico as a kid in High School in the early 90's.  4 had so much more designated passing zones, it was all 50 MPH where it's 45 now and the road was in much better pavement shape.  Kind of sad for the largest and still most popular resort in New England.



The explosion of yuppy tourists in Woodstock doesn't help getting through there either!


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 8, 2022)

Made the lovely drive through Woodstock to Rutland and back for work today.
The most depressing part of the whole drive is Mendon. That strip from Pico down should just all be burned to the ground and let Mother Nature start over.
On the way back I was cranking out some rage against the machine with the windows down coming through Woodstock. Yuppies in full bloom as there was a farmers’ market on the green. Bus loading up some gray hairs as well.
Hate route 4 but today wasn’t bad. No campers or priuses back things up. No old rusted out trucks with their beds falling off either. Speed limit seems to be posted lower as sections that were 50 are now 45.


----------



## machski (Jun 8, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> The explosion of yuppy tourists in Woodstock doesn't help getting through there either!


Pretty town but a bypass would sure be nice


----------



## bigbob (Jun 9, 2022)

machski said:


> Pretty town but a bypass would sure be nice


If it was located in NH a bypass would have been built 30 years ago.


----------



## machski (Jun 9, 2022)

bigbob said:


> If it was located in NH a bypass would have been built 30 years ago.


Or even ME.  I like to compare that part of a K drive from NH to ME-26 to SR.  26 once was horrible as well, no passing zones, multiple towns.  Today, 26 has had so many upgraded passing lanes, bypassed Gray, still some upgrade work finishing between Woodstock and Greenwood.  4 meanwhile from 89 to K......


----------



## bigbob (Jun 9, 2022)

machski said:


> Or even ME.  I like to compare that part of a K drive from NH to ME-26 to SR.  26 once was horrible as well, no passing zones, multiple towns.  Today, 26 has had so many upgraded passing lanes, bypassed Gray, still some upgrade work finishing between Woodstock and Greenwood.  4 meanwhile from 89 to K......


Upgrades on Rt 26 in ME were for the Poland Spring trucks for climbing lanes, but it is a nice road now. Rt 26 needs a bypass around Norway/South Paris to complete.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 9, 2022)

Due to the valley Woodstock is in, it would be damn near impossible bypass it without going north or south quite a ways, which would likely be a non-starter. It took VT 30 years to finish the bypass of Bennington and that terrain was flat...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 9, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Yes.


I disagree, the signage, and other rules of the road are local. The Interstates are (were) the solution to this. For us skiers, in Vermont you can not have anything on your windshield to obstruct the view of the road. In N.H. you can have all of your paper work from the last 20 years, a doll and your coffee mug!

It appears N.H. has a new law. It seems you have to be on a cell phone and have a cup of coffee in your hand. I guess you can drive w/ your knee.

(I am not an attorney, if I was I'm pretty sure I'd remember.)


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 9, 2022)

In New Hampshire it is against the law to drive with ski boots on.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 9, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I disagree, the signage, and other rules of the road are local. The Interstates are (were) the solution to this. For us skiers, in Vermont you can not have anything on your windshield to obstruct the view of the road. In N.H. you can have all of your paper work from the last 20 years, a doll and your coffee mug!
> 
> It appears N.H. has a new law. It seems you have to be on a cell phone and have a cup of coffee in your hand. I guess you can drive w/ your knee.
> 
> (I am not an attorney, if I was I'm pretty sure I'd remember.)


I had to look back at what I said 3 years ago lol. I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with. My comment was confirming that I agreed with Zand that the speed limit applies anywhere that you're passing. I've never heard of any local laws that would allow you to exceed the speed limit simply to pass someone.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 9, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> In New Hampshire it is against the law to drive with ski boots on.


There here is no statute that specifically addresses appropriate footwear for automobile drivers here in NH. That said, if you cause an accident because you're wearing ski boots. Well....


----------



## Edd (Jun 10, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I disagree, the signage, and other rules of the road are local. The Interstates are (were) the solution to this. For us skiers, in Vermont you can not have anything on your windshield to obstruct the view of the road. In N.H. you can have all of your paper work from the last 20 years, a doll and your coffee mug!
> 
> It appears N.H. has a new law. It seems you have to be on a cell phone and have a cup of coffee in your hand. I guess you can drive w/ your knee.
> 
> (I am not an attorney, if I was I'm pretty sure I'd remember.)


A doll?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 10, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I had to look back at what I said 3 years ago lol. I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with. My comment was confirming that I agreed with Zand that the speed limit applies anywhere that you're passing. I've never heard of any local laws that would allow you to exceed the speed limit simply to pass someone.


Zand is always right.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jun 10, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> It appears N.H. has a new law. It seems you have to be on a cell phone and have a cup of coffee in your hand. I guess you can drive w/ your knee.


Wow that's, surprising! Years ago (like 10+) I got pulled over on 93 in NH for doing just that. Im cruising along with a sandwich in one hand, picking at fries with the other hand and my knee on the steering wheel. Suddenly I see a big SUV in my left peripheral. It drifted past me a bit then quickly slowed down, pulled behind me then bam, lights. I knew exactly why. Wasn't speeding. I still had the sandwich in my hand when the officer approached my window He was simultaneously angry yet amused. I got away with a lecture. The road was empty but as the officer argued, what if a deer runs out of nowhere?
Sometimes lessons -can- be learned the easy way...


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 10, 2022)

A friend of mine ran into a "rock outcropping" a couple weeks ago and totaled his car.  He was eating sushi while driving (using fingers not chopsticks).   Some times lessons are learned the hard way!


----------



## bigbob (Jun 11, 2022)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Wow that's, surprising! Years ago (like 10+) I got pulled over on 93 in NH for doing just that. Im cruising along with a sandwich in one hand, picking at fries with the other hand and my knee on the steering wheel. Suddenly I see a big SUV in my left peripheral. It drifted past me a bit then quickly slowed down, pulled behind me then bam, lights. I knew exactly why. Wasn't speeding. I still had the sandwich in my hand when the officer approached my window He was simultaneously angry yet amused. I got away with a lecture. The road was empty but as the officer argued, what if a deer runs out of nowhere?
> Sometimes lessons -can- be learned the easy way...


You don't use your hand to work the brake pedal! I have hit deer in the past and they get in front of you so fast there is usually not enough time to evade them. Interstate highway during the day is a little better with more clearing on the sides, but your higher rate of speed would negate that advantage.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 11, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> A friend of mine ran into a "rock outcropping" a couple weeks ago and totaled his car.  He was eating sushi while driving (using fingers not chopsticks).   Some times lessons are learned the hard way!



Earing Sushi while driving, thats a new one...


----------



## jimk (Jun 11, 2022)

The three most significant interstate arteries in and out of Washington DC are I95, I66, and I270/70.  They handle an insane amount of local and thru traffic.  I66 and I270/70 are important for going to the numerous ski areas that are west of the city.   I95 flows north-south and is not, thank God, because I95 gets the heaviest traffic of all and is where many folks including Sen Tim Kaine got stuck for 24 hours on Jan 3-4, 2022 due to a stinking little 10" snowstorm south of DC.

Over the decades I have endured numerous horrendous Friday evenings in ski season trying to head west out of Wash DC in heavy commuter traffic on I66 and I270/70.

Here's the best thing about my set-up in Utah in the last five years:  I stay at a house that is 13 miles from entry 1 parking lot at Snowbird.  19 days out of 20 it takes me about 20 minutes to make that 13 mile drive (my son can do it in 15 mins).  The 20th day might take longer, possibly a lot longer, but that's because those are the days the road is covered with 1-2 feet of new snow.  I skied 40 days at Snowbird this winter, many weekdays, but also quite a few weekend days. The 2021-22 winter was not the snowiest in Utah.  I believe Snowbird only got about 400" of snow by mid-May, but a lot of that came early and late season.   I had some good powder days, but none were the "perfect traffic storm" type of ski days involving prime weekends and road closures (common for avi mitigation with really big storms).   Also, I've learned to avoid the peak, most troublesome times to go up the hill, such as 8AM or 4PM on sunny Saturdays in mid-season.  This past winter my longest one-way commute up Little Cottonwood Canyon was probably no more than 30 minutes.

For example, 3/20/22 I skied Snowbird from 9am to 3:15pm. We had a smooth drive up at 815am and down at 330pm. It snowed about 5-7 inches between 9am and 1pm. It was a fairly heavy snow and got clumpy and a little tiring in the PM, but I had a lot of fun. Rather light crowd on the mtn for a powder Sunday.  Went to the car around 11am to switch to fatter skis

Same day, 20 March.  The latter part of March is when visits from spring breakers tail off, but the mtn is often still very snowy :


----------



## ss20 (Jun 11, 2022)

jimk said:


> Here's the best thing about my set-up in Utah in the last five years:  I stay at a house that is 13 miles from entry 1 parking lot at Snowbird.  19 days out of 20 it takes me about 20 minutes to make that 13 mile drive (my son can do it in 15 mins).  The 20th day might take longer, possibly a lot longer, but that's because those are the days the road is covered with 1-2 feet of new snow.  I skied 40 days at Snowbird this winter, many weekdays, but also quite a few weekend days. The 2021-22 winter was not the snowiest in Utah.  I believe Snowbird only got about 400" of snow by mid-May, but a lot of that came early and late season.   I had some good powder days, but none were the "perfect traffic storm" type of ski days involving prime weekends and road closures (common for avi mitigation with really big storms).   Also, I've learned to avoid the peak, most troublesome times to go up the hill, such as 8AM or 4PM on sunny Saturdays in mid-season.  This past winter my longest one-way commute up Little Cottonwood Canyon was probably no more than 30 minutes.
> 
> For example, 3/20/22 I skied Snowbird from 9am to 3:15pm. We had a smooth drive up at 815am and down at 330pm. It snowed about 5-7 inches between 9am and 1pm. It was a fairly heavy snow and got clumpy and a little tiring in the PM, but I had a lot of fun. Rather light crowd on the mtn for a powder Sunday.  Went to the car around 11am to switch to fatter skis



The traffic in LCC was one of my biggest concerns about coming here.  I think it's been overhyped.  As you know I did the drive 6-7 days a week.  The worst ride down was 2.5 hours, the worst ride up from canyon staging-Albion lot was 1.75 hours, the worst ride down on a dry road simply due to traffic was 1.25 hours.  That's fine with me given 80% of the time, as you say, it's 20 minutes or less.  Now of course the thing is it wasn't snowy as you said, we'll see what next year brings!  But even the dozen or so storm days we did have were never that bad, imo.  An hour commute each way is worth the Greatest Snow on Earth!


----------



## bigbob (Jun 11, 2022)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Wow that's, surprising! Years ago (like 10+) I got pulled over on 93 in NH for doing just that. Im cruising along with a sandwich in one hand, picking at fries with the other hand and my knee on the steering wheel. Suddenly I see a big SUV in my left peripheral. It drifted past me a bit then quickly slowed down, pulled behind me then bam, lights. I knew exactly why. Wasn't speeding. I still had the sandwich in my hand when the officer approached my window He was simultaneously angry yet amused. I got away with a lecture. The road was empty but as the officer argued, what if a deer runs out of nowhere?
> Sometimes lessons -can- be learned the easy way...


Live free or die baby!


----------



## raisingarizona (Jun 13, 2022)

bigbob said:


> Live free or die baby!


Unless you're eating a samwhich while driving.....than f that and f you. That's probably a 250 dollar fine in Mass or NY or Vermont. So yeah, live free or die but also, pay the tax man ya little bitch.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 13, 2022)

Edd said:


> A doll?


Yes, a doll.

"As I rained down blows on the man trying to take the last doll (for for my son for Christmas) I realized there must be a better way" - _The Republic of Plato_

In N.H. it against the law to invert (flip) going forward or reverse. Not sure if the law applies to: Snow boarders, snowbikes nor the ones with loose heel bindings.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 13, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> A friend of mine ran into a "rock outcropping" a couple weeks ago and totaled his car.  He was eating sushi while driving (using fingers not chopsticks).   Some times lessons are learned the hard way!


This is the thing about going to Sunday River from N.H. They have cut back the side of the bank on the right to keep rocks from falling on the roads. Most people don't realize how much traction you loose going over a crest of a hill. add in a turn and some ice and...

I believe you only use the sticks to eat sushi and your on a date. No one knows why?


----------



## djd66 (Jun 13, 2022)

I have absolutely no clue what is being talked about here.  Is it just me?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jun 13, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> Unless you're eating a samwhich while driving.....than f that and f you. That's probably a 250 dollar fine in Mass or NY or Vermont. So yeah, live free or die but also, pay the tax man ya little bitch.


Lol. I don't know anyone who's never eaten drive thru food while driving. If you think police are gonna pull over every person they see driving with just one hand on the wheel then you're either crazy or stupid. I drive a manual transmission. I spend a lot of time with one hand off the wheel - quick better ticket me and fix the problem


----------



## 180 (Jun 13, 2022)

Ever get stuck on the mountain road up to Hunter?  Lots of impatient drivers in Saturday AM


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Jul 31, 2022)

Rutland to Killington is on my list.

Denver to the mountains isn't as bad as some might think.... it's going from the mountains back to Denver on Sunday that is the killer.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 31, 2022)

love when someone bumps a dead thread to suggest the 15 minute drive up major vermont highway route 4 from rutland to killington is problematic


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kingfield to Sugarloaf.  Every single corner you think you are at the access road but it just keeps going.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm spoiled because Ragged is 10 minutes away. Going anywhere else is a pain. I'd say that the hardest place to get to might be Dartmouth Skiway because I have to either drive all the way around through Hanover or it's dirt roads almost the whole way. Not bad in winter but spring can be a challenge.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 1, 2022)

nhskier1969 said:


> Kingfield to Sugarloaf.  Every single corner you think you are at the access road but it just keeps going.


If it wasn't for the ice/blue snowflakes on the "telephone poles" I would have turned back. Butt, the sign "If you were at Sunday River you would be t the top" makes it okay. 
Yea, I know the sign was removed when they were both run out of the same holding company. 

Ford Motor Co. Detroit Michigan - Cusip # *345370860 up 00.53 USD*

Ford Motor Co.  Frankfurt Germany - Cusip # *US3453708600 up 00.66 EUR

I own neither*


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 3, 2022)

Getting stuck in traffic on Blue Hills Avenue.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm an hour maybe two in a storm from Cannon and I drink beer on the way up. Also, I have a choice of McDonalds (my favorite Irish place), Burger King or Dunkin Donuts. So, it is what it is. If I go off the road it's not a big deal because I know the tolerances of the road, my car and I don't get near other drivers. I don't care what MADD mothers think, they're going to be made about something...

Further, very few people can control the powerful cars of today. I'm not an expert driver butt, at least I try to keep myself and others safe. I'd like to see a study of dry pavement vs. powder day trips to the hills. On second thought, it would be another worthless...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 5, 2022)

way to out asshole yourself


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I'm an hour maybe two in a storm from Cannon and I drink beer on the way up


What kind of vehicle so I know to stay far away if I’m in NH.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 5, 2022)

Ford Mustang, ice blue lic plate: Meow.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 6, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I'm an hour maybe two in a storm from Cannon and I drink beer on the way up.


----------



## IceEidolon (Aug 6, 2022)

I've never been so glad not to be around NH. Even the assholes at the snowmakers party usually have DDs or sleep it off. What the actual fuck.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 6, 2022)

When I was at U.N.H. in the 80's there was a professor. The guy was the head of the N.H. State Prison. He said, "when I go to my farm I sip a beer on the way". His point was citizens do not know the law. I'm pretty sure if you're not over .08 BAC your good. Yea, the state can charge you under the limit or is you refuse they get you on implied consent...

So there's that.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 6, 2022)

This is where it's at...

Ford Motor Co. looks like it's ready to break out. Perfect Head and Shoulders on the one year graph.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 54671


Spot on, I need the hair. The grey get up, not so much. I like the rock by the bar; high specific gravity or is that still a thing. Butt, yea sometimes the truth hurts.
Meow


----------



## Abubob (Aug 6, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> When I was at U.N.H. in the 80's there was a professor. The guy was the head of the N.H. State Prison. He said, "when I go to my farm I sip a beer on the way". His point was citizens do not know the law. I'm pretty sure if you're not over .08 BAC your good. Yea, the state can charge you under the limit or is you refuse they get you on implied consent...
> 
> So there's that.






https://www.russmanlaw.com/transporting-alcoholic-beverages-in-nh



> In addition to driving under the influence of alcohol, a person in New Hampshire can be charged with a crime if they operate a vehicle with an open container of alcohol in their possession. Because the presence of an open container of an alcoholic beverage presents the opportunity for the driver to consume the alcohol while driving, lawmakers feel that there is no justifiable reason for anyone to have an open container of alcohol in the vehicle. This is especially so if the driver is under the legal drinking age.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 6, 2022)

In the 80’s you could have an open container as long as you were under the limit. That changed late 80’s.


----------



## Edd (Aug 6, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> In the 80’s you could have an open container as long as you were under the limit. That changed late 80’s.


It’s still like that for boats in NH, which I learned last year when I started driving them.


----------



## bigbob (Aug 6, 2022)

Edd said:


> It’s still like that for boats in NH, which I learned last year when I started driving them.


Do you have  boating license?


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 6, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> In the 80’s you could have an open container as long as you were under the limit. That changed late 80’s.


I remember back in the day, just before the law changed, a bunch of Yahoo's stuffed in one car heading to Lincoln for the weekend. Friend was driving  (not drinking), while his wife was riding shotgun with a bottle of something, can't remember what, pouring shots. Everyone except the driver had a roadie going. Friend managed to get pulled over for like 5 over speeding (profiled). Got a warning once he was found to be sober. The officer very nicely told us all that the law is charging shortly, and act accordingly. 
The good old days.....


----------



## SenorQuesadilla (Aug 6, 2022)

chuckstah said:


> I remember back in the day, just before the law changed, a bunch of Yahoo's stuffed in one car heading to Lincoln for the weekend. Friend was driving  (not drinking), while his wife was riding shotgun with a bottle of something, can't remember what, pouring shots. Everyone except the driver had a roadie going. Friend managed to get pulled over for like 5 over speeding (profiled). Got a warning once he was found to be sober. The officer very nicely told us all that the law is charging shortly, and act accordingly.
> The good old days.....


CT still allows passengers to booze in the car


----------



## Edd (Aug 7, 2022)

bigbob said:


> Do you have  boating license?


Yep, it’s more of a certification I guess but NH requires it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> In the 80’s you could have an open container as long as you were under the limit. That changed late 80’s.



That was still the case in Pitkin County Colorado when I went to Aspen in 2001.  As long as you were under the limit, road sodas were allowed


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Perfect, in New Hampshire there is now an open container law. 
We used to go from N.H. to Vermont and by out the packies....
We would get the evil eye from The N.H. State Troopers. NEVER meow at the Bears...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Well, some can meow, butt this is limited... 
No one knows why???


----------

